# Whats the maximum amount of fat you have?



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

So I need to add more Calories to my diet due to new job. Fats are already at like 90 ish grams as I dont respond to well to carbs. So I need to bump calories up so was thinking adding ice cream to the diet.

Ovbiously this is mostly fat, so how much fat per day do you think will be ok? Sounds vague I know but reckon I could go as high as 150g's?


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

I have about 120g-150g fats a day. I'm 6'1 and 13.5 stone. Sedentary job and only use energy really for gym.

Easy ways to bump up fats...

25g cashew nuts to snack couple times a day.

50ml of creme freche in coffee a couple times a day.

3 whole eggs in meals.

EVOO on salad/meat.

Ground almonds in the protein shakes.

Cheesestrings/ Pepperami.

How much you can take depends on your job, lifestyle, body etc. I've only been doing fats/protein during the day for 2 weeks and back loading carbs on training nights for a few weeks, however found that I can eat a fair amount of fats without putting any bf on.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Gold top milk .


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

empzb said:


> I have about 120g-150g fats a day. I'm 6'1 and 13.5 stone. Sedentary job and only use energy really for gym.
> 
> Easy ways to bump up fats...
> 
> ...


Going to be doing moderate manual work pal. But ovbiously Im going to have to bump cals due to this


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

ewen said:


> Gold top milk .


Hahaha knew this was coming! Might have to try it, 800 cals again is it?


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

ewen said:


> Gold top milk .


Addicted to gold top milk now i always use it for my shakes! little drop of evo in it aswell to boost the calories


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I don't have a max or monitor my good fats, I don't think you need to limit them unless your dieting or need to restrict your cals for weight managment. Its bad fats you need to watch realy for health reasons.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Iv never heard of gold top milk what is it?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

stone14 said:


> Iv never heard of gold top milk what is it?


Butterfat content	UK Terminology

5.5%	Channel Island milk or breakfast milk [13]

3.5%	Whole milk or full fat milk [13]

1.5 - 1.8%	Semi-skimmed [14]

1%	The One or 1%

Less than 0.3%	Skimmed [14]

Think it is the top milk in this list mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

stone14 said:


> Iv never heard of gold top milk what is it?


It's a whole food source fresh from cows teet not played with like blue top .

Asda and sainsburys do it I've not been in other supermarkets , I'm gonna find a local farmer and get it by the churn .

In shops its a quid per ltr and 800cals , its not bitty or creamy its very nice .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> Butterfat content	UK Terminology
> 
> 5.5%	Channel Island milk or breakfast milk [13]
> 
> ...


That's the one sweet its jersey cows milk .


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> That's the one sweet its jersey cows milk .


You just have a jersey cow in your back garden yeah mate? Drink it fresh each day with your mouth round the udder post workout?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> You just have a jersey cow in your back garden yeah mate? Drink it fresh each day with your mouth round the udder post workout?


I sometimes finger it .


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> I sometimes finger it .


Full kitkat?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ewen said:


> It's a whole food source fresh from cows teet not played with like blue top .
> 
> Asda and sainsburys do it I've not been in other supermarkets , I'm gonna find a local farmer and get it by the churn .
> 
> In shops its a quid per ltr and 800cals , its not bitty or creamy its very nice .


ai right cool mate think i will switch to that from blues tops full fat, what is the asda brand gold top called?

edit: ah £1 per litre, blue tops are £1 for 2litre, i think blue tops are 670cals per ltr......


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

stone14 said:


> ai right cool mate think i will switch to that from blues tops full fat, what is the asda brand gold top called?
> 
> edit: ah £1litre, blue tops are £1 for 2litre, i think blue tops are 670cals per ltr......



View attachment 103917


have a look for that its sold in asda and sainsburys ive not looked elsewhere as never needed to .


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Jd123 said:


> So I need to add more Calories to my diet due to new job. Fats are already at like 90 ish grams as I dont respond to well to carbs. So I need to bump calories up so was thinking adding ice cream to the diet.
> 
> Ovbiously this is mostly fat, so how much fat per day do you think will be ok? Sounds vague I know but reckon I could go as high as 150g's?


You'll be ok at 150g IMO, just when looking at fats as bulk calories choose monounsaturated fats over saturated fats and big doses of omega 6 polyunsaturates... make sure to get a decent amount of omega 3 too, and avoid hydrogenated vegetable oils or chemically altered fats.

Un homogenised gold top milk is a good choice of you don't have any issues with lactose. :thumbup1:


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm on 200g of fat a day.

I use peanut butter/evoo/ff milk/flaxseed/omega 3 everyday.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ewen said:


> View attachment 103917
> 
> 
> have a look for that its sold in asda and sainsburys ive not looked elsewhere as never needed to .


its called grahams! :cursing: thats the name of the lad my ex lass cheated on me with, dont no if i could look at that every day........ 

:lol:


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

You could drink the milk and crush the bottle with your bare hands, thinking of graham!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

stone14 said:


> its called grahams! :cursing: thats the name of the lad my ex lass cheated on me with, dont no if i could look at that every day........
> 
> :lol:


so graham helped you get rid of a bitch and will help get you massive sounds ideal to me .

You could source it direct from your local farmer .


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i could invite her round for a drink of it


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ewen said:


> so graham helped you get rid of a bitch and will help get you massive sounds ideal to me .
> 
> .


yeh defo agree mate :thumb:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Bought some today, its prob the best tasting milk iv had tbh


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

stone14 said:


> Bought some today, its prob the best tasting milk iv had tbh


I'm gonna have to grab a bottle when I'm next in Asda


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

ewen said:


> View attachment 103917
> 
> 
> have a look for that its sold in asda and sainsburys ive not looked elsewhere as never needed to .


I think this could be the answer aha. Rather drink that than eat some more pasta aha


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Jd123 said:


> I think this could be the answer *aha*. Rather drink that than eat some more pasta *aha*


Are you Alan Partridge?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

WillOdling said:


> Are you Alan Partridge?


I've got an issue with using 'aha'. Need to stop it, better than using 'lol' I suppose


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Hitting 130g a day roughly, carbs at 215, protein at 390 about 3500 kcal's

Using my fitness pal


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> I've got an issue with using 'aha'. Need to stop it, better than using 'lol' I suppose


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Can i ask why people use gold top milk do you struggle to get the cals in?

Is it price? i could eat so much more but can't or i just get fat.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Iv just had 500ml gold top and 1 scoop whey... Gone straight thru me  I expected it like just got it to try anyway. I think these digestive enzymes from h&b (zyest) are making it werse not better :s guess they do fuk all for lactose intolorance...


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> Can i ask why people use gold top milk do you struggle to get the cals in?
> 
> Is it price? i could eat so much more but can't or i just get fat.


People like Ewen get through loads of food a day so I think it's just a way for him to get the cals right up there? Looks like I'll be doing the same when I'm working as It's easier to drink this than cook and eat another meal


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Like i said i could eat so much more, but cant, if i start going over 4000 kcals a day i start getting fat i gain weight very easily, but it's s**t weight.


----------

